# vertex??



## Ryan Hassell (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinions (good or bad) or experience with the supplement Vertex, or do you recommend any other supplement for conditioning and muscle building?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Ryan Hassell said:


> Does anyone have any opinions (good or bad) or experience with the supplement Vertex, or do you recommend any other supplement for conditioning and muscle building?


Ryan,

I've had no experience on it, but will comment based on the claims and ingredients.

To me it is a strange combination of processed meat products, sugar, processed fats, amino acids, joint supplements and pre/probiotics.

INGREDIENTS: Pro-gest (TM) blend of predigested and whole proteins from USDA dried whole egg, USDA predigested chicken, USDA beef liver, and or human grade Whey Protein Concentrate, human grade predigested and agglomerated glucose polymers. Lipomix (TM) blend of polyunsaturated vegetable oils, from human grade Canola, Safflower, Cold pressed soy and or Flax oils, (further ingredients are either human or pharmaceutical grade) organically grown flax meal, calcium carbonate, calcium lactate, calcium citrate, creatine monohydrate, high iodine value dried kelp, Mezotrace (TM) brand trace minerals, sodium ascorbate (Vitamin C), d-alpha tocopherol, acetate (Vitamin E), Korean and Siberian Ginseng, Potassium Citrate , Potassium Succinate, Glucosamine sulfate, MSM, Chondroitin sulfate, L-Leucine, L-Isoleucine, L-Valine, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus bulgaricus, Lactobacillus thermophilus, Bifodobacterium bifidum, Lycopene, Grape seed extract, Biotin, Chromium polyricotinate, digestive enzymes, L-glulamine, Naturox (TM) natural antioxidant.

-If I wanted to add more protein to my dog's diet, I would add more quality raw meat or egg.
-If I wanted to add more fat to my dogs diet, I would add more quality fish oil or raw meat fat.
-I would not add sugar to my dogs diet.
-If I wanted to give my dog joint supplements, I would pick the quality and quantity and add to the diet.
-If I wanted to add pre/probiotics I would add a known quantity and quality.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it is Crap. Just feed a good RAW diet and no need IMHO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> -If I wanted to add more protein to my dog's diet, I would add more quality raw meat or egg.
> -If I wanted to add more fat to my dogs diet, I would add more quality fish oil or raw meat fat.
> -I would not add sugar to my dogs diet.
> -If I wanted to give my dog joint supplements, I would pick the quality and quantity and add to the diet.
> -If I wanted to add pre/probiotics I would add a known quantity and quality.


I couldn't have said it better. Or as well!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ryan Hassell said:


> Does anyone have any opinions (good or bad) or experience with the supplement Vertex, or do you recommend any other supplement for conditioning and muscle building?


Feed good protein. IMO, that means fresh raw meat and the bones and fat it "comes with."

Also, modern diets (human and canine) no longer provide the long-chain Omega 3s that wild animals and grass-fed slaughter animals used to, so I add fish oil and Vitamin E.


----------

